# HELP Needed Re carpets in VW autosleeper trophy



## MRW (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi 
My 1994 VW Autosleeper Trophy is in very good condition except for the carpets .IE the carpets are not worn but are marked it is as if the previous owner had mats ontop of the carpet and where they were looks Ok but the rest is alot darker almost charcoal grey were as the main carpet and up the sides of the furniture is a grey fleck pattern . I have tried cleaning the carpets with various carpet cleaning fluids/ foams all to no avail . I have contacted Autosleeper in the hope of purchasing new carpet but it is no longer available .
As the carpet not only goes under all the furniture but up the sides of the furniture as well I was hopeing to get the origioal pattern and just replace the main floor and cab carpet or even better some how clean / bring the dark bits back to the origional colour 

HELP ANY IDEAS ????
regards 
Mike


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I have often thought that the carpet in my AS Symphony has been replaced in part but after reading your post I think maybe not. The carpet up the sides and the seat boxes is slightly different in pile and shade to that on the main floor. Maybe thats how they were?


----------



## MRW (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Paul
the diferance that I am talking about is very obvious the dark areas are very dark ie charkold grey v light grey fleck pattern
I have wondered if a previous owner has had rubber mats oe rubber backed mats and the rubber has somehow come off onto the origional grey fleck carpet.


Mike


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Ask in a local carpet shop if they can fit new carpet to the van or DIY. Not difficult if you can remove the carpet for a pattern.

Andy


----------



## Allwightnow (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Mike,

We have a '94 Trophy too and have exactly the same problem ... with as yet no answer. It is really strange how the change from light greyish blue to dark charcoal has occurred ... as yet we've drawn a blank with trying to clean it ... and are assuming it's some sort of chemical reaction ... who knows , maybe a dodgy batch of carpet in '94?

I'll watch out for any solutions with interest.

Tony.


----------



## rustydog321 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Mike
Google briantherugman.com You will find him very helpfull.
I have just had a set of removeable carpets to fit my m/home made by him and i am well pleased, i am sure he will find you a coulor match.

Mike


----------



## MRW (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Mike 
I have emailed Brian the rugman


----------

